# Global Period and Modifiers



## KMfromLV (Jan 27, 2011)

I am having a hard time with payment for Xrays during the global period. The physician may do an osteoectomy of the 3rd metatarsal with an implant, then do an XRay in the office after 10 days to see if the hardware is okay. 

Correct modifier? I have tried 58 (bundled as global for claims starting in Jan), and 78 (still including in the global)

Or am I beating a dead horse and they have decided to include everything in the global period for 2011? I have even had a return to OR with mod 78 due to wound dehisience and implant rejection denied.....


----------



## phoover1955 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Global days and xrays*

I work w/an ortho practice and we are always billing x-rays during global....DONT USE ANY MODIFIERS....x-rays aren't mandated by global.


----------

